# A BIG Mushroom in Bishop's Trail, Malaysia



## mylo

Recently, I returned back to Fraser's Hill to complete 5km of jungle trekking from Hemmant to Bishop trail. Along the way, I stumbled upon a cluster of extra large mushrooms. Some of them were as big as my face! 

Here are three pictures I snapped recently:

Picture 1 - BEHOLD!!!!







A mushroom as big as my face! Diameter around 22 cm.

Picture 2 -  Gentle Does It






Remember to handle with care. Like pitcher plants, these mushrooms are very fragile. 
The mushroom's stem or stalk breaks easily.

Picture 3 - A Growing G.I.A.N.T 






Another cute mushroom but smaller in size. Diameter around 12 cm. The 'umbrella' is top part of 
a mushroom; best known as cap or pileus. Spores are located on the mushroom gills or lamellae 
(underside the cap). I LOVE fungi/mushroom - whether edible or not 

And here is the YouTube video, captured with my hand phone:






Cheers & Thank You For Looking!
mylo


----------



## Dagwood56

Wow they are big! An area not far from where I live is well known for the "puff ball" mushrooms that appear there each summer. They look like large [soccer ball size] snowballs. I'm never lucky enough to get any photos though because the hikers find it fun to kick them and make them explode.


----------



## dry3210

They aren't big, your hand is just small.  Its like the BK commercial.  Just kidding.  Interesting picture, I don't think we have any mushrooms around here near that size


----------

